
Linus Torvalds drops Intel and adopts 32-core AMD Ryzen Threadripper - sharjeelsayed
https://www.theregister.co.uk/2020/05/24/linus_torvalds_adopts_amd_threadripper/
======
fsflover
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23295975](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23295975)

